

DigitalOcean pledges $1500 to RVM 2.0 Fundraiser - wkonkel
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/489-rvm-20

======
mdewinter
There goes more VC money...

~~~
archgoon
Hi, I downvoted you, and here's how I think your comment could be improved:

You seem to be implying that this is not a good use of their resources. Note
that $1500 is approximately 1 week of developer time. If they have any
interest in developing RVM for their own use, this seems like a good
investment. It also directly buys them a year of advertising with their name
on the RVM website, which may well attract people who are currently looking
for hosting solutions. Given these potential benefits, you need to explain
what would be a better use of $1500 for them.

Furthermore, your comment also seems to be implying that DigitalOcean is
showing a pattern of wasteful spending (the ' _more_ ' part of the "There goes
_more_ "). I hadn't heard of any indication of this, can you cite examples of
this happening?

By adding these components to your comment, although I might disagree with
your analysis, you've at least staked out a position, and provided
information, thus contributing to useful conversation (or at least an
informative read). Without them, unfortunately, your comment is mostly mean-
spirited silliness. Of _course_ spending money results in VC money being
spent. This isn't necessarily a bad thing; It's the whole point! You need to
explain why this isn't a good use of money.

~~~
ambirex
Hi, I upvoted you and here is why:

Your post is a fantastic breakdown on why such comments are unhelpful and
shortsighted and in a very helpful tone.

Keep up the good work!

